# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  драйвер для принтера Xerox Phaser 3121

## Vega

Нужен драйвер для принтера Xerox Phaser 3121. Что-то не могу найти, на официальном сайте бред какой-то...

----------


## C.Club

у меня стоял 3117. подключил 3121 - заработал сразу без проблем.
XP SP2, через USB.

----------

